# أرجو المساعدة فى دائرة ستانلى ماير!



## saqr2006 (13 مارس 2009)

قمت بشراء القطع اللازمة لهذه الدائرة













لكن القطعة المشار اليها باللون الاحمر التى اسمها BUZ350 لم أجدها
و الستة قطع الاسطوانية الشكل المشار اليها باللون الاحمر لم يعرف المحل ما هى
أرررررررررجو المساعدة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 مارس 2009)

السهم العلوى لى 12 اسطوانه تحليل الماء 

6 بداخلهم 6 اصغر بالقطر 
الكاثود والانود


السهم السفلى 

لترانزسنور تكبير الاشارة مع رفع الامبير وعادتا يسمى الموسيف على ما اتذكر 
بيكزن له 3 ارجل و قطعه معدنية بالخلف بها ثقب للتثبيت وتكبير الاشارة 

لتحصل على خرج كهربي 30 أمبير مثلا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (13 مارس 2009)

بالمناسة لن كانت لديك معلومات عن تردد الموجات الراديوية 
فكنت احب ان اعرف تردداتها من والى كام 

وشكرا لك


----------



## saqr2006 (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك لله خيرا
للأسف ليس لى أى خبرة فى الالكترونيات


----------



## saqr2006 (13 مارس 2009)

بالمناسبة أين المؤشر الذي يتحكم بالموجة.......لا أراه فى الدائرة


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
مع مشاركتي مرفق ب pdf ارجو فتحة راح يوضحلك الشكل المفروض تسويه 

بس تحتاج شوية صبر وتسال على شكل الاشارة الراديوية المفروض تنتجها لان هناك شكل واحد فقط للموجة الراديوية الى عندما تنتجه ينتج غاز وتحتاج شاشة راديوية لمعرفة شكل الاشارة 
بالمرفق مالتي هناك رسم صندوق اسود وشارح بي مكان التحكم بالاشارة الراديوية 
سهلة وصلت بس شوية صبر ...ومثابرة على فكرة ليش متروح على مصلح راديوات وتلفزيونات يمكن يدبرلك القطع الناقصة لان عنده خبرة .

تحياتي :81:


----------



## saqr2006 (19 مارس 2009)

ذهبت ل*مصلح تلفزيونات ليركب لى الدائرة
لكن قال لى أماكن دخول و خروج التيار من الدائرة غير واضحة

هل هناك حل لهذه المشكلة؟
*


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اعرف احد المهندسين وطلبت منه ان يرجهز لى دائرة ستالى ماير ووافق ولكن بمقابل وانا فى انتظار الدائرة ان شاء الله ولما تتم بنجاح ممكن اعرف علية


----------



## عصام عبدربه (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم الدائره بسيطه لو تعرف اي طالب في كلية هندسه سنه 3 او 4 هايعملهالك


----------



## saqr2006 (21 مارس 2009)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم اعرف احد المهندسين وطلبت منه ان يرجهز لى دائرة ستالى ماير ووافق ولكن بمقابل وانا فى انتظار الدائرة ان شاء الله ولما تتم بنجاح ممكن اعرف علية


بانتظارك بس لا تنسانا


عصام عبدربه قال:


> السلام عليكم الدائره بسيطه لو تعرف اي طالب في كلية هندسه سنه 3 او 4 هايعملهالك


أحاول أشوف


----------



## عصام عبدربه (21 مارس 2009)

saqr2006 قال:


> بانتظارك بس لا تنسانا
> 
> أحاول أشوف


 هايعملك الجزئ الالكتروني لكن المواسير الاستنلس انت الي هاتعملها او اي حد تاني


----------



## aaziz32 (5 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز يمكن استبدال الموسفيت Buz 350 بموسفيت Irfz44n حيث ان مواصفات Buz350 هي 200v 20a وال Irfz44n هي 55v 49 A وذلك لعدم توفر Buz350 مع فائق شكري *...*
و الله اعلم


----------

